# One of our local Robins



## Jeff15 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## JohnTorcasio (Apr 23, 2022)

very nice i like the colors


----------



## John 2 (Apr 23, 2022)

Nice clean catch.  Always prefer garden birds in a natural setting (as opposed to say on a feeder) but its not always possible to avoid the odd twig getting in the way.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 23, 2022)

I never take pictures of birds on a feeder, I may use food as a lure sometimes but never on the feeder....


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 23, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> I never take pictures of birds on a feeder, I may use food as a lure sometimes but never on the feeder....


Nice set, Jeff, it's nice and sharp but I'm a bit perplexed ... Isn't a feeder a type of lure?


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 23, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 23, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice set, Jeff, it's nice and sharp but I'm a bit perplexed ... Isn't a feeder a type of lure?


I think you are splitting hairs.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 23, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> I think you are splitting hairs.....


Not trying to make anything out of it, I understand that you probably didn't see it that way when you said it and it was just an oddity that caught my attention that I felt compelled to point out for conversations sake, no worries.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 24, 2022)

Maybe what I should have said is I never include the lure in the shot.....


----------



## Winona (Apr 24, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------

